# Probleme mit Chilligreen PC



## mercutio813 (2. August 2005)

Hello

ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. Da ich mich mit Hardware nicht wirklich auskenne, kann ich euch nur beschreiben was mit meinem pc nicht stimmt. Ich arbeite viel Photoshop, nur macht des leider keinen Spass mehr wenn ich alle 2 Minuten, 5 Minuten warten kann das sich der PC wieder fängt.
Das Problem ist, dass sich der Photosho andauert aufhängt wenn ich eine Ebene verschiebe oder einen text schreiben möcht, dann muss i den Photoshop wieder in Ruhe lassen und nach 3-5 Minuten ist alles wieder ok... das allein liegt nicht am Photoshop, im Corel ist es noch schlimmer.

Bitte helft mir ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## Tobias K. (2. August 2005)

moin


Ich würde vorschlagen du gibst uns erstmal ein paar Informationen zu deinem PC, am wichtigsten wäre zu wissen welche CPU du hast und wieviel Arbeitsspeicher.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## mercutio813 (2. August 2005)

Meine PC Daten

Bezeichnung: CHILIGREEN INTEL P4/3400 
Mainboard Biostar P4TSP, Intel Chipset 848P
2x 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher DDR-RAM (PC 400)
200 GB Festplatte, 7.200 rpm (Western Digital WD2000BB)
CYBERLINK DVD SOLUTION FOR DVD BURNER OEM
Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home (chiliGREEN OEM-Lizenz)
Systemkonfiguration "WX W"
KB A4TECH MULTIMEDIA KB16/KB8, INKL. HOTKEYS
IEEE-1394 Firewire-Karte (2x extern/1x intern)
chiliGREEN Desktop-Garantie (2 Jahre mit 1 Jahr VOS)
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Prozessor 3.4 GHz (3.40E)
Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home (chiliGREEN OEM, CD/Handb.)
Microsoft(R) Works 8.0 (chiliGREEN OEM)
FLASH CARD READER 7IN1 INTERN, BIOSTAR, SILVER, 3,5"
Gehäuse Midi ATX, Front Audio und USB 2x, 300 Watt Netzteil
DVD-Brenner 16x Multiformat - Double Layer
nVIDIA GeForce FX5700LE, 256 MB, TV-OUT, DVI
Assembling und Qualitätskontrolle
EKL CPU-Kühler (f. Socket 478)


----------



## Tobias K. (2. August 2005)

moin


Also an der Hardware selber leigt es aufjedenfall nicht.

Edit: Das war mein 3000. Beitrag   


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## mercutio813 (2. August 2005)

hello

danke aber woran kann es dann liegen? an der hardware liegt es mit sicherheit nicht?

lg


----------



## Tobias K. (2. August 2005)

moin


Hättest du 128MB Ram und nen Pentium 2, dann hätte ich gedacht es liegt an der Hardware. Aber nicht bei 1GB Ram und ner CPU mit 3,4 GHz. Und ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das der PC vernümpftig zusammengestellt ist.

Passiert sowas immer wenn du den PC stark belastest?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## mercutio813 (2. August 2005)

ja im moment auch... aber ich belaste ihn ja nicht mal so stark... ich hab auch schon den speicher auf mein d laufwerk ausgelagert... ich arbeit mit dem photoshop als würde ich einen 486er haben *grml*


----------



## mercutio813 (2. August 2005)

so ich hab mir jetzt PS 7 installiert, und des läuft ohne probleme... sehr komisch is des


----------

